# OMG -BFP



## gibbens (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

I have currently had my first cycle of clomid and am now on CD 35 on Thursday i had very sore breasts and had the doctors booked anyways to get blood results. Did a pregnancy test which brought up a faint line but it was very faint. Went to see the doctor and oh my god she did a test and confirmed i was preganant. Still cannot quite believe did another test this morning as still has not sunk in but the line is strong now so it must be true . I have another follow up next thursday and then i will be having a heartbeat scan the following week. 

Still cannot believe it after one month it seemed almost impossible but it must be true


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !!!

  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

That is fantastic       ..wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Cat x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on your  

 

x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Congratulations hun! So happy for you!


Andi


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

So good to hear another success story, I'm in my 2ww of the first clomid cycle, so it really does help to learn that clomid does work!!

I'll just have to keep thinking 

  again!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats on your BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

Congratulations on your BFP.

Sending you lots of     and good health

xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

on your      Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

Tina xx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!



Have a healthy and happy pregnancy

scousemouse
x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats!! you must be       


Here is a happy 9 months!!     

Emma xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Gibbens, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!        

I'll update your name on the BFP board.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Well done gibbens, fantastic news!

Tilda x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Huge congratulations to you!!        

That is amazing after just one month on the clomid, brilliant!! take it easy now.
Jo xx


----------

